# hymers are they that good



## tylerwoo (Jun 17, 2008)

hi all we are thinking of downsizing from a bessacar e795 54 plate to an a class hymer I have heard nothing but praise for them.We would like a rear lounge but we know they are rare. one with opposite settees would be great but trying to decipher the models is difficult there are only two of us so fixed bed is a low priority.do they have dual fuel heating for the water?we are very happy with the bessacar but it can prove to be to long and for the wife a bit of a beast to drive on lanes and hopefully we want to spend longer away and we feel a hymer seems our best option fuel consumption and access and may last last longer.We would be grateful for suggestions a budget of 25k max and rhd preferably as lhd don't have ovens?are we stupid changing from something we know?
cheers andy


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Have sent you a pm.  

Catz


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Simple answer to the actual question NO.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

they are good, we had one

But then again loads of vans are excellent

very happy with the Adria replacement, the fact that the front seats swivel completely and we do not have to sit knees touching was a big reason

we need the comfort of the Captain seats but 49 years on the romance of touching knees has gone :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: of course they are good!


double sofas (one long one and one L shaped) is our model - the 544
Drop down bed at the front, lots of room for lounging.

You would find the finish much better than the Swift / bessacarr, and insulation miles better, especially with double floor versions


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sold on them. Unlikely to get dual fuel water heating I think. The ones with wet under floor heating do allow EHU as well as gas though.

Regarding ovens. They are/were an option on both lhd and rhd, less people chose them for lhd. Ours has got one and it is lhd.

Dick


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Simple answer -YES!


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry no every thing that goes wrong costs an arm and a leg. I am very conscious of running costs and over the years ( started in 1969 ) and found that if you stick to a standard cab conversion it saves you money, ie windscreens head lights, front body panels etc. If you do go hymer way stick to standard cab.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't be too put off regarding the lack of oven in a LHD, I have just installed a new Smev oven/grill in our B584 (2001) for under £400. We have a dual electric/gas hot water system (doesn't apply to the heating) and is a great asset when on EHU (I consider that if we've paid for it I will use as much of it as I can  ).
We have only had Hymers (2) but I wouldn't dismiss any other make as it's a case of looking at what layout suits you best at the time. The build of both our vans seem to be substantial but I don't know how others are put together.
Good luck with your hunting.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good, perhaps. Better than most UK built vans certainly.

In Europe there are quite a few better vans than Hymer, in my opinion, but they tend to be more expensive. Some stupidly so.

You get what to pay for to some extent, except with run of the mill UK vans which simply aren't well made in my opinion.

If I wanted value for money and a good specification I would look at American vans.

Actually I am doing just that, Alan.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't be put off a van that does not have an oven. Buy a Double Skillet and you might even will find, they are better than the Smev oven!

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=116


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

damar1 said:


> Sorry no every thing that goes wrong costs an arm and a leg. I am very conscious of running costs and over the years ( started in 1969 ) and found that if you stick to a standard cab conversion it saves you money, ie windscreens head lights, front body panels etc. If you do go hymer way stick to standard cab.


I am sure Damar is correct on purely cost grounds.and keeps down insuranc, but probably by not much.

From the point of view of everyday enjoyment, for me the standard cab feels too much like a van; has not got the extra storage space of an 'A' Class; the standard windscreen does not give the panoramic view.

All together, in an 'A' Class cab one feels more connected with the outside world, both on the move and when parked.

But of course it is down to individual choices and budgets.

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

On the subject of fuel consumption it would seem that the Ford Transit MK7 2.2 litre 140 ps engine is better than the Transit 2.4 litre and staggeringly better than the Fiat/Peugeot near equivalents. 

We get get an average of >35mpg in ours.

The others seem to be reported as <30mpg.

That's for sub 3.5T MHs which are not panel van conversions.

We like our Hymer, but they are not faultless.

The bits we have had problems with are common to most makes, not just Hymer.

Water pump (not engine), Thetford Fridge & so on.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't get that  are your mpg calculations computer generated or by fuel used and what type of roads?


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Whilst I wouldn't put you off a Hymer A-Class - although there are numerous other A-classes about - it strikes me that you won't gain much better access to country lanes 'downsizing' to something which will be at least as wide as your Bessacar. I'd have thought that width is usually more of a challenge than length.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pard said:


> Whilst I wouldn't put you off a Hymer A-Class - although there are numerous other A-classes about - it strikes me that you won't gain much better access to country lanes 'downsizing' to something which will be at least as wide as your Bessacar. I'd have thought that width is usually more of a challenge than length.


Hymer Exsis has a narrow body  
I agree that width is more important than length, well for me anyway!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is no doubt that Hymer vans are good. However, consider this. You will have no friends should you choose to purchase one (apart from other Hymer owners of course and who wants them as company?)

One of the joys of owning a motorhome is that stuff is fickle and will break. You then have all the fun thats comes with posting on here about your latest woe up in the Alps where everyone bends over backwards to help you trying to fix your crappy Swift boiler. You wont get the same response when you own a Hymer. Everyone will be kind of glad and smug!

Nah! Get yourself a Swift or an Autotrail. In fact get yourself the oldest crappiest Brit van you can find and A. You wont be robbed when away as you will look poor. B. It wont depreciate, C. the RIGHT kind of people will like you and D. You will have just as much fun for a fraction of you cost. Oh and E. When you spill your beer / wine on the seats you wont care!

Just have a look at this thread. 9 pages. Its a bone of contention!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-137313-hymer-vs-swift.html


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Grath:

The mpg figures are derived from the onboard display and also checked against mileage and fills.

The lowest we get is 33mpg on country roads - narrow, windy (as in tortuous) Welsh ones, and 39mpg on a MWay/Péage at 55mph.

We are both surprised and pleased at the figures.

They improved gradually as the engine "wore in".


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pippin, I have something to look forward to then  
Without checking my notes, I get somewhere between 27mpg and 28 mpg as an all round mpg on a 10 week tour.
This is by fuel used and I can get over 35mpg on M ways, but not as an all round figure.
Still a tight engine with about 4500 miles on the clock.
You are doing very well


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Andy, 

Firstly, i must qualify the statements below as this is the first van we have had.. that said, we have a 5 birth B644 , we purchased in december and have clocked up over 4 k miles just touring the uk ,

It has a rear lounge, and Henrietta is bullet proof, with a van of her "certain age", she has had her moments but nothing un surmountable..  

The heating system is top drawer, once you understand the heater workings but i never expected to be opening roof lights to cool down when it is minus 5 outside,

Even at 3.7 tonne laden, Kim loves to drive it,

Currently running at a mpg of 28.7 over the last 1000 miles ( i have been doing a lot of the driving and have a very light right foot )

I presume most German and French A class vans are of similar build quality so don't restrict your searching to solely Hymers, but you can only speak as you find, we spent over a year trying to find our ideal van.. and the layout that we needed, 
Good luck in your search..

You didnt say where you are located, if you are in the North of England, PM me and i will gladly give you a introduction to Henrietta and her foibles, 

Mick


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Although I've never had one I've always considered Hymer to be an excellent van, but as has been said before, there are many good makes out there.

A number of continental lhd models come with an oven, Some Rapidos and Fleurettes have them.

As for saying "As there are only 2 of you then a fixed bed is not important". If you've been used to a fixed bed then getting used to having to make a bed up every night can be a hassle.

When we asked a friend why they'd changed their van after only a few months their reason was that one of their friends had a fixed bed and after a night's drinking could just flop into bed but when they got back to their van they had to faf around and put their bed together. :lol:


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

If you want an A Class rear lounge Hymer for 25K look at Wellsbridge Sales - they have our previous one - dual fuel water - oven - large rear lounge 27mpg and 21ft Long. As has been said though - country lanes are more about the width, but most Coachbuilts are the same width at the back as the A Class is at the front.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I fully researched motorhomes before buying my Hymer. It was when the problems with the new Fiat engine were just surfacing and tht put me right off buying a new one with the new engine. I also wanted an automatic and the new Fiat version was untried. i thetefore bought a secondhand Hymer rather than a new Fiat based motorhome. Since reading this website for a few years Noe I am struck by the number of problems that other owners experience while relatively few for Hymers.

In the end however it is the layout and size which really matter.

That should wake a few up!

Bob


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bob45 said:


> In the end however it is the layout and size which really matter.
> 
> That should wake a few up!
> 
> Bob


Layout size and payload I would say.

I would love a German van but finding one that is the same rear lounge, front dinette layout as our Kontiki with enough payload to take a scooter on the back is like looking for a needle in a haystack.

One or two Hymers do fit the bill but they are few and far between and usually 200 miles away.

I still dont get the fixed bed attraction though. All the one I have seen are way to small. Anyway making up a bed after a few sherberts is all part of the fun. Falling in the wardrobe / toilet while trying to throw on the douvet makes your day complete. Doesnt it?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Falling in the wardrobe / toilet while trying to throw on the douvet makes your day complete. Doesnt it?


That entirely depends upon who is already in there!!!! 8O 8O


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

The modern Hymers are all tinsel and glitter running with the pack of buying with your eyes, we "cough" I want an Audi TT when we come back next year, Sandra will only have one if it is black, get my drift they are made to attract woman who go by looks, colour or their imagination of candle lit dinners as you stare lovingly in each others eyes, all with a panoramic view of some beauty spot outside.. Not practicality :roll:.. 

The older Hymers are a bit agricultural inside and out but are fixed together with bolts and iron rivets, don't leak, don't get damp and are just functional and reliable and the payload on ours is a ton and a bit, I have the new scooter stuck in the garage, two fold up bikes and loads of gubbins, stuff all over the inside for the long trip, an under slung gas tank just fitted and I have still got left what the average new motorhome payload starts with.

I would need a pack of bricks in the garage to get to the payload, how many new vans with all the glitter can match that.

In our old Auto Trail Mohican we weighed in against this A Class Hymer there was a lot more we could carry in various stowage places around the van, but the payload couldn't match the volume verses the weight and it was always a juggle with what we wanted to take with us, one reason we took the car on a trailer, we could pile all the fishing gear, Nellie the inflatable boat and the outboard into the car which freed up the van for space.. All that except Nellie now goes into the garage on the Hymer.. So as long as nothing drops off and the wheels keep going round my vote is with Hymer.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> HI.
> 
> The modern Hymers are all tinsel and glitter running with the pack of buying with your eyes, we "cough" I want an Audi TT when we come back next year, Sandra will only have one if it is black, get my drift they are made to attract woman who go by looks, colour or their imagination of candle lit dinners as you stare lovingly in each others eyes, all with a panoramic view of some beauty spot outside.. Not practicality :roll:..
> 
> ...


If they did your model with a rear lounge (Autotrail Arapaho style) I would have one in a shot. Built like a tank and possibly even Barryd proof but probably not.

Dont get a TT. You will look like a hairdresser!


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes they are.

You want to upsize, we want to down size.

How old a vehicle do you want?

See my advert

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/classifieds/a-class-motorhomes/p1506-hymer-s6701990.html

Regards


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> ..................
> I would need a pack of bricks in the garage to get to the payload..........................
> ray.


Don't forget you've got to get in it as well Ray. :lol:

I agree with your comments about the new flash and glitzy motorhomes,I find them a bit too much and much prefer the ''agricultural look'' which is probably a good job as I can't afford a new one


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Westkirby01 said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> You want to upsize, we want to down size.
> 
> ...


Looks a nice van. Ticks most of the boxes. Sadly I'm in no position to change vans right now. Mrs D for certain will want something more recent when (if) we do ever change ours.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am more than happy with my Burstner, so a Hymer would not be anything special after that.

I could not buy a new van because it would have had to be a 3 litre ( nowt wrong with them said Fiat 8O ) and would have to be reversed up my sloping driveway ( that's a no no as well 8O ).

Also, £3,000 for a new windscreen and several hundred pounds for a headlight would be a bit offputting for me as well.

Oh well, I will stay a tractor boy with my 2.8 JTD.


----------



## tylerwoo (Jun 17, 2008)

*thank you*

thanks so much for all the advice it has been really helpful
cheers again andy


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a Exsis i 578 on order and have really gone Glitzy by ordering it in Champagne paintwork!
It has a very good payload,fixed beds and an oven  .
Really looking forward to it arriving in August.

Val


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Laika seems the best model here also in the cost category. That is they cost at the high end. Our Hymer 644 is not the top of the line version but after 13 years and a previous life in Germany I believe as a rental it's doing very well. Though I have had to fix lots of little things the interior still looks new, except the seat covers are a bit faded. But even they seem bullet proof, I spilled a bunch of red wine on one seat recently and it just wiped right off leaving no stain at all. I think one of the most important issues to consider in buying an older van is the shell construction. The Hymer is all aluminium, foam and maybe some steel. Even if you do develop a leak it will not be damaged. You just fix the leak and you are back in business.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I always hankered after a Hymer until recently visiting several. The plan, layout and number of happy owners is on the plus side but when I noticed that all three vehicles I looked around (all post 2009) had the Hymer version of Heiki with cracks beginning to show. The same around the window of another, this time a large and expensive tag axle model.
Ever since looking at these vans of campsite friends I have looked at showroom and second hand models and see the same damage forming on some of them.
Somewhere they have had some quality control issues perhaps, which they may well have resolved.
My van comes from the same stable, alongside Burstner, both of which I have owned or own. None of these quality issues seen on mine yet.
Perhaps I have seen isolated problems by chance but for now it has put me off.

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well thats you in the danger zone Alan

me I had A Hymer, brilliant

But couldn't afford a new one

Well that lets me out

I just spent the extra 10 th on additions to my new motorhome 
Adra


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I recently wanted to gain access to behind a furniture panel at the rear of my Hymer. No problem I thought - wrong! Thought the three small shelves in the way were secured with those round plastic fittings you get in flat pack furniture with screws holding them to the adjacent piece of wood work. Removed the screws and then attempted to take each shelf off - no chance. I couldn't see how they were still secured until I removed another piece of the panelling and discovered that each small shelf, about 8" across in triangular shape, had two wooden dowels in each side.

Whilst it gave me problems I must admit that I was very impressed that they would go to such lengths to secure such small items.

Mike


----------



## tylerwoo (Jun 17, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks to all the very helpful replies ref hymers we have looked around and will take our time cheers again.
andy


----------

